# Pepin brauch ein neues MTB -> Bergamont EVOLVE 5.7



## Pepin (30. April 2007)

Das soll es werden wer kann mir etwas zu den Komponenten sagen? Ist das ein gutes MTB? Wie schaut das Preisleistungsverhältnis aus. es soll 1400 kosten.







http://angebote.bikeshops.de/Bergamont_EVOLVE__5_7_19039.html


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. April 2007)

meiner meinung nach zu teuer. die hayes 9 finde ich nicht so dolle und du solltest eine lx-kurbel nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. April 2007)

Kein schlechtes Rad, wenn du es für 900uro bekommen würdest.

Die Hayes Scheiben sind nicht unumstritten, wie bereits ausgeführt wurde...


----------



## Pepin (30. April 2007)

Was wäre denn eine alternative die so in der preisklasse liegt?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. April 2007)

Schau dich doch mal - um einen Überblick zu bekommen - bei Canyon und Rose um. Danach kannste dann die lokalen Anbieter für Scott, Giant, Specialized und Co. abklappern.

Grundsätzlich würde ich in dieser Preislage ein Rad wählen, bei dem der baugleiche Rahmen auch noch in einer "Luxusausführung" verwendet wird und niemals in Zusammenhang mit Alivio etc.


----------



## on any sunday (30. April 2007)

Tach  auch.

Rein zufällig bin ich das Teil auf La Palma gefahren. Hat mir gut gefallen, schön ausbalanciert, bin damit auf Anhieb gut zurecht gekommen. 

Federung war hinten dank dem Luftdämpfer gut einstellbar und hat auch unauffällig funktioniert.

Vorne ist die Tora mit Stahlfeder drin, hat deswegen top angesprochen, Federrate dürfte für dich passen, Dämpfung war auch ok. Ist aber wegen der Stahlstandrohre und der Stahlfeder schwer, dafür relativ unkaputtbar.

Bremsen haben ohne Nebenwirkungen gebremst, die Dosierbarkeit fand ich allerdings nicht so toll, meine XT lassen sich besser dosieren.

Preis finde ich ok für ein "All Mountain". Wo Herr Hammelhetzer sowas für 900 EUR kaufen möchte, ist mir schleierhaft. Hat ja aber auch keine Ahnung von Bikes mit Federweg.  

Ist halt nur die Frage, ob du wirklich 130 mm Federweg vorne brauchst, meiner Meinung ja . 

Mit weniger Federweg gibt es bei den üblichen Verdächtigen sicherlich preiswertere Räder, die auch mind. 1 kg leichter sind.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Pepin (30. April 2007)

danke warte mal auf mehr stimmen werde heute mal nach bonn fahren H&S aufsuchen. denke zwar das die beratung dort bestimmt nicht sogut ist wegen der ladengröße aber ich laß mich mal überraschen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Preis finde ich ok für ein "All Mountain".


Gut,

500  war sicher etwas übertrieben, aber dennoch finde ich für 1400 ein Deore Tretlager als etwas "popelig". Villeicht sieht's der Händler ja ein, wenn man ihn drauf anspricht und tauscht von sich aus.


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist halt nur die Frage, ob du wirklich 130 mm Federweg vorne brauchst, meiner Meinung ja .



Meiner Meinung nach braucht Pepin das nicht. Es sei denn, er ist mittlerweile etwas mutiger geworden  



Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> aber dennoch finde ich für 1400 ein Deore Tretlager als etwas "popelig". Villeicht sieht's der Händler ja ein, wenn man ihn drauf anspricht und tauscht von sich aus.



Ich meine auch das eine LX-Kurbel bei dem Preis drin sein sollte.


----------



## sibby08 (30. April 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> Das soll es werden wer kann mir etwas zu den Komponenten sagen? Ist das ein gutes MTB? Wie schaut das Preisleistungsverhältnis aus. es soll 1400 kosten.
> 
> http://angebote.bikeshops.de/Bergamont_EVOLVE__5_7_19039.html


 
Wo Du dieses und andere Bergamont mit hervorragender Service Werkstatt bekommst weist Du ja. Frage doch einfach mal bei Bike & Run nach.


----------



## on any sunday (30. April 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach braucht Pepin das nicht. Es sei denn, er ist mittlerweile etwas mutiger geworden.



Ich meinte auch, das ich das mittlerweile brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (30. April 2007)

So nun muÃ ich mal was los werden

*einmal H&S und nie nie wieder*
Also was da abgeht ist fÃ¼r mich unterstes niveau
nach dem ich nun 15min durch den laden gelaufen bin und verkÃ¤ufergesucht habe bin ich erst mal zur info woch ich nach einer beratung fragte und mir gesagt wurde ich soll doch mal schauen wo mir einer hilft ??? wie  was so eine antwort an der info. und nach dem ich endlich mal einen ansprechpartner gefunden hatte sagte er mir gleich das sie fÃ¼r meine grÃ¶Ãe keine rÃ¤der da hÃ¤tten dabei wollte ich mich nur mal beraten lassen, ich hÃ¤tte auch ne woche auf mein neues warten kÃ¶nnen. also die sehen mich nie wieder.
dann gebe ich lieber mal 300â¬ mehr aus.


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. April 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> *einmal H&S und nie nie wieder*



*H*öflichkeit und *S*ervice halt  

war heute auch in dem laden, und bin sehr zufrieden wieder gegangen. man muß halt wissen was man möchte. bei dem preis gibts keine tolle beratung, vor allem wars ja heute auch ziemlich voll.

gruß marco


----------



## Pepin (30. April 2007)

ein voller laden ist kein hinterungsgrund für freundlichkeit


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. April 2007)

Zu H&S habe ich dich zumindest auch nicht geschickt.

Ach ja: die komische Lesbe bzw. der Type mit den Krampfaderbeinen und dem Pferdeschwanz sind die Bike-Verkäufer.


----------



## andy_b (30. April 2007)

Hallo Pepin,

ich kann dir ein Merida Speed Mission anbieten.
Rahmen u. Dämpfer neu, ebenso Sattelstütze, Umwerfer und Steuersatz, der Rest zwischen  3 und 18 Monate, alles ziemlich hochwertig, hier im einzelnen:
Gabel Fox F80RLT, Felge DT Swiss 4.1d, Nabe 240s, Magura Marta, XT-Kurbel, Selle SLR.
Gewicht ca. 12,7 , für'n Fully ganz ok

Persönlich kennen wir uns zwar nicht, außer einer KFL-Tour. Bei Interesse kannst du aber mal bei Lars fragen, Bilder könnte ich dir heute noch schicken.
Ansonsten erst wieder ab Sonntag.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Spooky (30. April 2007)

Guck mal hier:

http://www.bikebahnhof.de/content/bikes__frames/specialized/stumpjumper_fsr/index_ger.html

Netter Laden, saugute Beratung, Preise verhandelbar.

Habe am Samstag das FSR Comp dort mit meiner Freundin gekauft, ... saugeiles Teil


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. April 2007)

Ich habe die selben Erfahrungen mit dem Bergamont gemacht, wie der Herr Sonntag.
Gut ausbalanciert, wenig wippen am Hinterbau.
Und was den Federweg betrifft: Gönn dir einfach die Millimeter.
Mein Leihbike hatte nur 80 mm vorne und hinten.....und das hat man gespürt.
Mit mehr Federweg fährt man einfach enspannter.

Ach ja, zur Hayes kann ich nur sagen: SUPER.

Hab sie an meinem GIANT und hab noch nie Probleme gehabt: Knallharter Druckpunkt, gute Bremsleistung (allerdings mit einer 210'er Scheibe vorne)

Wenn du allerdings mehr auf schwammige Druckpunkte stehst, die auch gerne schon mal ein wenig wandern und dann auch noch viel Spass am häufigen Entlüften findest, dann greif lieber zu dem bekannten deutschen Hersteller mit den hübschen Vornamen in den Scheibenbremsmodellen.


----------



## Giom (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo Michael,
probier auch beim Fahhrad Hübel in Bonn, er hat ind Deiner Preisklasse richtig schicke BMC mit guter Ausstattung. Paar Giants hat er auch. Beratung anscheinend sehr gut dort.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## joscho (1. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> So nun muß ich mal was los werden
> 
> *einmal H&S und nie nie wieder*
> 
> ...



Ja, für 300 kann man auch erwarten etwas Beratung zu erhalten und das einem die Tür auf gehalten wird


----------



## Pepin (1. Mai 2007)

danke an euch alle

werde mir mittwoch noch mal das bergamon in siegburg anschauen.

und mir dem federweg  ... man wird ja immer älter da brauch man mehr kompfort


----------



## Pepin (1. Mai 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, für 300 kann man auch erwarten etwas Beratung zu erhalten und das einem die Tür auf gehalten wird



ich meine nur damit das ich auch dann einen guten service habe. ich war ja nicht der einzige der nicht bedient wurde und wenn ich mal was am rad habe habe ich keine lust stunden in einem radladen zu verbringen bis man einen ansprechpartner findet und noch nichtmal an der info eine vernünftige antwort bekommt.


----------



## joscho (1. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> danke an euch alle
> 
> und mir dem federweg  ... man wird ja immer älter da brauch man mehr kompfort



Gibt es nicht Fahrräder von Citroen?  

Viel Spass mit dem Neuerwerb - was auch immer es sein wird
joscho


----------



## Pepin (1. Mai 2007)

dankää


----------



## joscho (1. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich meine nur damit das ich auch dann einen guten service habe. ich war ja nicht der einzige der nicht bedient wurde und wenn ich mal was am rad habe habe ich keine lust stunden in einem radladen zu verbringen bis man einen ansprechpartner findet und noch nichtmal an der info eine vernünftige antwort bekommt.



Ist schon klar. Ich will auch keine Lanze für den Laden brechen, aber wie Du sehen kannst habe ich dort ein Rad gekauft. Zu dem im Vergleich sowieso schon günstigen Preis war es ein Angebot. Ich habe mich damals telefonisch etwas beraten lassen, Verfügbarkeit abgefragt und mich angekündigt (quasi Termin gemacht). War alles kein Problem.
Die Jungs und Mädels an der Theke sind allerdings wirkliche Pf**f*n, die meist mehr mit sich selbst als den Kunden beschäftigt sind. Dein Fall erscheint mir doch selbst für diesen Laden extrem. Der Service interessiert mich aber auch höchstens innerhalb der Gewährleistung. Im Normalfall gehe ich zu (m)einem lokalen Schrauber. Tja, und irgendwo müssen die unbestreitbar guten Preise halt herkommen. 

Gruß
joscho


----------



## Krampe (1. Mai 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ist schon klar. Ich will auch keine Lanze für den Laden brechen, aber wie Du sehen kannst habe ich dort ein Rad gekauft. Zu dem im Vergleich sowieso schon günstigen Preis war es ein Angebot. Ich habe mich damals telefonisch etwas beraten lassen, Verfügbarkeit abgefragt und mich angekündigt (quasi Termin gemacht). War alles kein Problem.
> Die Jungs und Mädels an der Theke sind allerdings wirkliche Pf**f*n, die meist mehr mit sich selbst als den Kunden beschäftigt sind. Dein Fall erscheint mir doch selbst für diesen Laden extrem. Der Service interessiert mich aber auch höchstens innerhalb der Gewährleistung. Im Normalfall gehe ich zu (m)einem lokalen Schrauber. Tja, und irgendwo müssen die unbestreitbar guten Preise halt herkommen.
> 
> Gruß
> joscho



Wenn man bedenkt das man da nur ein Bike ohne alles bekommt (wenn man Glück hat) ist der Laden genauso teuer wie ein Fachgeschäft und die Folgekosten sind evtl. höher. 

Gruß Christof


----------



## ultra2 (1. Mai 2007)

Ja, das mulmige Gefühl beim Betreten des Ladens von H&S kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Hätten sie nicht die teilweise unschlagbaren Preise bei Klamotten und die relativ große Auswahl würde ich auch nicht dahin gehen. Wenn man aber einen Verkäufer gefunden hat, diesen unter Druck setzt, ist es auch tatsächlich möglich ein Teil was nicht im Laden ist, aus dem Versandlager zu holen. 

Ob die Preise daher rühren, das die Flachpfei... vielleicht nur halb so teuer im Unterhalt sind wie gute Verkäufer weiß ich nicht. Aber die Räder sollen ja recht gut sein. Und an meinem Scott geht auch bis jetzt nichts kaputt, wo Scott drauf steht. Meist steht doch auf den defekten Teilen Shimano. Und damit gehe ich auch zum Händeler meines Vertrauens. Also würde ich auch den harten Weg gehen, eins dort kaufen, die erste Inspektion überstehen und dann zum Lokalschrauber für alles weitere. Für die Preisdifferenz zu manch renomiertem Hersteller, kannst Du ne Menge schöner Teile kaufen, tauschen. 

Sie einfach das gesparte Geld als Schmerzensgeld an, dann gehts.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (1. Mai 2007)

Das macht doch keinen Spaß!
Was, Schmerzensgeld wenn ich ein Geschäft betrete? 
Ist ja Veranlagungssache, wenn einer auf Lack u. Leder steht und noch eine Steigerung braucht..
Wenn ich was bezahle erwarte ich einen Gegenwert mit dem ich komplett zufrieden bin.
Christof


----------



## Pepin (1. Mai 2007)

wolte ja nur meine erfahrung kund tun soll ja nicht heisen das es auch positive erfahrungen gibt.


----------



## ultra2 (1. Mai 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wenn ich was bezahle erwarte ich einen Gegenwert mit dem ich komplett zufrieden bin.
> Christof



Ich glaube hier gehen die Vorlieben etwas auseinander. 
Ich würde ja dort nur das Rad kaufen und mitnehmen. Der
Verkäufer wäre mir schei... egal. Wenn Du allerdings diesen
auch noch mitnehmen willst, gebe ich Dir recht.

Wenn ich weniger bezahle, erwarte ich auch weniger Leistung.
Ich kaufe ja auch keinen Dacia und erwarte einen Bentley. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hama687 (1. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ja, das mulmige Gefühl beim Betreten des Ladens von H&S kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Hätten sie nicht die teilweise unschlagbaren Preise bei Klamotten und die relativ große Auswahl würde ich auch nicht dahin gehen. Wenn man aber einen Verkäufer gefunden hat, diesen unter Druck setzt, ist es auch tatsächlich möglich ein Teil was nicht im Laden ist, aus dem Versandlager zu holen.
> 
> Ob die Preise daher rühren, das die Flachpfei... vielleicht nur halb so teuer im Unterhalt sind wie gute Verkäufer weiß ich nicht. Aber die Räder sollen ja recht gut sein. Und an meinem Scott geht auch bis jetzt nichts kaputt, wo Scott drauf steht. Meist steht doch auf den defekten Teilen Shimano. Und damit gehe ich auch zum Händeler meines Vertrauens. Also würde ich auch den harten Weg gehen, eins dort kaufen, die erste Inspektion überstehen und dann zum Lokalschrauber für alles weitere. Für die Preisdifferenz zu manch renomiertem Hersteller, kannst Du ne Menge schöner Teile kaufen, tauschen.
> 
> ...



wenn man erst zu seinem lokalschrauber geht wenn man billig eingekauft hatt und der soll es dann wieder richtien, finde ich das eher unverschämt


----------



## Krampe (1. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier gehen die Vorlieben etwas auseinander.
> Ich würde ja dort nur das Rad kaufen und mitnehmen. Der
> Verkäufer wäre mir schei... egal. Wenn Du allerdings diesen
> auch noch mitnehmen willst, gebe ich Dir recht.
> ...


Aber da muß du ja mit dem Verkäufer reden...:kotz:
Allein da hätte ich schon keinen Bock drauf..Ich versaue mir doch nicht den ganzen Tag 
Und den Verkäufer mitnehmen? Du schätzt mich völlig falsch ein, da fahre ich lieber mit dem Hollandrad durch Holland oder so..
Grüsse Christof


----------



## supasini (1. Mai 2007)

*!!! ACHTUNG: Off-Topic, Thema ist nicht mehr Pepins neues Bike, sondern H+S !!!*

Leute, Leute, haltet den Ball mal 'n bisschen flacher. Viele von uns kaufen viel und amnche auch gerne bei H+S ein. wenn du die Leute da kennst, den Umgangston triffst und genau weist, was du willst ist der Laden konkurrenzlos (preiswert): ich trage da jedes Jahr locker einen vierstelligen Betrag rein und gehe immer mit einem breiten Grinsen raus in dem Bewusstsein, sehr günstig tolle Teile bekommen zu haben. Wir fahren 3 Kompletträder und einen Rahmen von denen, völlig problemlose Räder! Da ist mein Canyon sehr viel anfälliger...
Es gibt durchaus Verkäufer, die wissen, wovon sie reden. Allerdings gibt es auch eine teils kräftige Arroganz gegenüber unsicher auftretenden Radfahrern oder Menschen, die nach ner Schutzblechbefestigungsschraube fragen ("Ey, der soll zum Stromann geh'n und mich nicht nerven" O-Ton nach ner Abwimmelaktion) Aber XTR-Teile werden dir dort gerne verkauft!!! 
Service fand ich bisher immer gut, es empfielt sich aber sehr, die richtigen Zeiten zu erwischen (nicht Samstag am mittleren Vormittag!) und für spezielle Wünsche vorher anzurufen und die Sachen aus dem Versand in den Laden holen zu lassen (z.B. Schuhe in einer bestimmten Größe).
martin


----------



## joscho (1. Mai 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> wenn man erst zu seinem lokalschrauber geht wenn man billig eingekauft hatt und der soll es dann wieder richtien, finde ich das eher unverschämt



Völlig falscher Ansatz! 
Erstens ist preiswert nicht billig und zweitens erwarte ich von dem Lokalschrauber nicht, dass er die Gewährleistung für H+S übernimmt oder seine Arbeit sich nicht vergüten läst. Wenn der aber eine grude Mischkalkulation hat, wo er seinen Schnitt nur macht wenn er auch das Bike und/oder die Teile verkauft, dann regelt auch das der Markt.

Und was H+S angeht hat supasini eigentlich alles gesagt. Keiner wird gezwungen dort einzukaufen.


----------



## Krampe (1. Mai 2007)

Ich finde es immer gut wenn sich der Kunde auf den Laden und seine Verkäufer einstellen muß...:kotz:
Schlag mich, gib mir Tiernamen und so weiter...
Aber jeder muß seine Leidensfähigkeit halt selber austesten 
Ach ja, Das Bike...
Ich finde es gut.. . Die Kurbel kann man ja mal nachrüsten...
Grüsse Christof


----------



## ultra2 (1. Mai 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> wenn man erst zu seinem lokalschrauber geht wenn man billig eingekauft hatt und der soll es dann wieder richtien, finde ich das eher unverschämt



Eher ein Missverständnis. Ich würde dort das komplette Rad kaufen. Ersatzteile,  Reparaturen ausserhalb der Garantie, Inspektionen und was weiß ich, würde ich beim lokalen Händler machen lassen. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mein Rad beim Händler meines Vertrauens (einen solchen zu finden ist allerdings schwer ) reparieren zu lassen obwohl mein Rad direkt von Scott gekommen ist und er die Marke gar nicht vertritt. Und natürlich bezahle ich ihn für seine Arbeit.

Jeder kann natürlich sein Rad dort reparieren lassen (auch ausserhalb der Garantie) wo er es gekauft hat. Auch wenn vielleicht der Schrauber nix taugt. Aber wenn es ja da gekauft wurde....

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. Mai 2007)

Ich kann dir das hier nur empfehlen, wenn du eine Alternative suchst. Ich habe das Bike selber bis Mitte Dezember gefahren und kann nur Gutes sagen. 
Wenn du Interesse hast, dann kontaktiere mich per PN wg. Preis, individueller Ausstattung etc.

Schönen 1. Mai
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Für spezielle Wünsche vorher anzurufen und die Sachen aus dem Versand in den Laden holen zu lassen (z.B. Schuhe in einer bestimmten Größe).
> martin



Mahlzeit! Ach hier ist es aber kuschelig. 
Also der angesprochene Laden hat sein Versandhandel nach Grafschaft verlegt. Deswegen holen die nicht mal eben was von drüben ab.

Michael was willst du denn ausgeben?

Warst du mal hier?
bm bikes and more HOFFSTADT - PESCHKES GbR
Frankfurter Str. 446
51145 Köln
Telefon: (02203) 61123

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Also der angesprochene Laden hat sein Versandhandel nach Grafschaft verlegt...


Höhö, direkt hinter der Landesgrenze nach RLP...wohl etwas billiger dort drüben seinen Sitz zu haben?! 

@pepin
Tja, an nem Brückentag im sommerlichen Frühling zu H+S und beraten werden wollen, das grenzt ja schon an Selbstverstümmelung.  
Mal echt, liest du eigentlich nix hier im Forum außer Tourberichten? 
Hätte dir fast jeder abgeraten zu dem Zeitpunkt dorthin zu fahren...
Also erstmal hier informieren, die Ausbeute ist ja schon recht gut, dann das günstigste passende Bike holen und danach weiter hier alle "nerven", wenns Probleme gibt. Schließlich war ja auch das Lokalforum schuld, daß du das Rad gekauft hast 

Ich hab mein Jekyll damals sogar bei Feld gekauft, dafür eben unschlagbar günstig. Gesehen - probegefahren (indoor) - Preis verhandelt - mitgenommen. War ne Aktion von nichtmal 45 Minuten...
Und bis auf die Lefty bekommt kein Schrauber auch nur irgendein Teil davon in die Hände.

Aber solch einen Exoten willste dir ja garnicht holen (ist auch vernünftig). Für alle weiteren Fragen haben wir doch im Umkreis von Kölle genug Experten, die dir da gerne Rat geben. Außer für Garantiefälle brauchts eigentlich keinen local Dealer.


----------



## Pepin (2. Mai 2007)

so leutz

um mich braucht ihr euch keine sorgen mehr machen ich habe so eben zugeschlagen und hab ein neues bike.
diesmal habe ich nicht einfach 1,5 stunden in einem fahrrad supermarkt zugebracht sonder hatte genausolange ein nettes gespräch mit dem Werkstatleiter von bike&run in Siegburg konnte mehrere proberundenfahren usw.
DANKE! das tat gut nach den letzten erlebnissen.


----------



## sibby08 (2. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> so leutz
> 
> um mich braucht ihr euch keine sorgen mehr machen ich habe so eben zugeschlagen und hab ein neues bike.
> diesmal habe ich nicht einfach 1,5 stunden in einem fahrrad supermarkt zugebracht sonder hatte genausolange ein nettes gespräch mit dem Werkstatleiter von bike&run in Siegburg konnte mehrere proberundenfahren usw.
> DANKE! das tat gut nach den letzten erlebnissen.


 

Uuuuuuuuuuund, welches ist es?


----------



## Pepin (2. Mai 2007)

siehe oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (2. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> siehe oben


 
Ah ja, also das mit dem mehr Federweg für älter werdende Männer


----------



## Pepin (2. Mai 2007)

genau, habe bei der probefahrt den bordstein gar nicht gemerkt


----------



## Redking (2. Mai 2007)

Glückwunsch, dann kannst du es ja jetzt auf den Abfahrten so richtig laufen lassen. 
Hoch war ja nie ein Problem für dich!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (2. Mai 2007)

meinst du? berg ab will ich aber immer geniesen daher fahre ich gerne langsam berg ab


----------



## sibby08 (3. Mai 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, dann kannst du es ja jetzt auf den Abfahrten so richtig laufen lassen.
> Hoch war ja nie ein Problem für dich!
> Grüße
> Klaus


 
Klaus, nimm Dein Switch und dann solltet ihr beiden mal fahren...


----------



## Redking (3. Mai 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Klaus, nimm Dein Switch und dann solltet ihr beiden mal fahren...



Udo damit du nicht die ganze Zeit jammerst wegen deinem Bike.
Soll ich dir das Switch leihen dann kannst du Touren fahren. 
Das Rad ist ja nicht zu groß(16,5"). Oder willst du lieber das lange Stumpjumper?

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (3. Mai 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Udo damit du nicht die ganze Zeit jammerst wegen deinem Bike.
> Soll ich dir das Switch leihen dann kannst du Touren fahren.
> Das Rad ist ja nicht zu groß(16,5"). Oder willst du lieber das lange Stumpjumper?
> 
> ...


 
Wer jammert denn? Ist doch alles super. Wir haben Bomben Wetter und die Klima im Auto funktioniert bestens. Wer will da schon Biken gehen? 

PS: Ich fahre nicht mit Cantisockel am Stumpjumper   (und für das Switch habe ich nicht genug Kraft in den Beinen).


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Mai 2007)

Auch wenn Peppin sein Rädchen nun schon hat, noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Lieblingsladen dieses Forums  :



Redking schrieb:


> ...Also der angesprochene Laden hat sein Versandhandel nach Grafschaft verlegt. Deswegen holen die nicht mal eben was von drüben ab.


 
Stimmt. Das ist wohl vorbei. Und H & S bietet auch ausdrücklich eine ausführliche Telefonberatung an (siehe Homepage), wer den persönlichen Kontakt nicht unbedingt haben muss  . Die habe ich gestern in Anspruch genommen, der Bonner Laden hat micht dann, als es ans Eingemachte ging, an einen Mitarbeiter im Grafschafter Lager verwiesen. Und der hatte Ahnung  ! Leider kann man in Grafschaft keine Artikel abholen, läge so schön direkt um die Ecke....  .

Zweites gestriges Erlebnis bei der Fahndung nach einem neuen Schaltauge bei meinem Rheinbacher Lokalleibundmagenhändler: "_Specialized führe ich nicht mehr, dementsprechend liefern die auch ungerne an mich aus, kann daher 1 - 2 Wochen dauern. Evtl. bei Breuer in Adenau nachfragen. Wenn ich bestellen soll, das war doch das blaue Enduro, da kann ich weiteres in meinen Unterlagen nachschauen"_. Na ja, Specialized-Händler Feld in St. Augustin läge genauso ungünstig, aber immerhin, der lokale Händler bemüht sich, wobei der Gewinn bei zwei bestellten Schaltaugen nichtmals für ein Eis reichen dürfte....  .


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Mai 2007)

Hi Micha,

vielleicht wäre das Ghost ASX 5100 auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## KingCAZAL (3. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> .....Wenn man aber einen Verkäufer gefunden hat, diesen unter Druck setzt, ist es auch tatsächlich möglich ein Teil was nicht im Laden ist, aus dem Versandlager zu holen.......



jetzt geht das nicht mehr............ der versand ist jetzt in meckenheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. Mai 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> vielleicht wäre das Ghost ASX 5100 auch noch eine Alternative.



Soll er noch eins kaufen? 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Mai 2007)

Der Trend ging schon immer zum Zweit- und Drittrad .


----------



## Pepin (3. Mai 2007)

och ja hab ja schon 4 Räder und einen hänger.

will mir mal einen setzkasten für den garten bauen da kommen die dann alle rein. wie schaut den das ghost aus wenn es schön ist warum nicht auch noch das kaufen.


----------



## joscho (3. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> och ja hab ja schon 4 Räder und einen hänger.



Etwas mehr Information als ich mir gewünscht hätte


----------



## Delgado (3. Mai 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Information als ich mir gewünscht hätte


----------



## sibby08 (3. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> och ja hab ja schon 4 Räder und einen *hänger*.


 
 
... mit zunehmenden Alter mehr Federweg ist ok, aber auch einen Hänger? Verdammt, ich will nicht alt werden


----------

